# Command line (END)



## RAJD (Jun 18, 2022)

Noob question, sorry.
I updated an older system from 12 to 13.0, no problem.
Just ran "freebsd-update fetch" to migrate to 13.1.
It listed two files and stopped on a new line (END).
Tried in Konsole and Xterm and can't get back to the command line.
What am I doing wrong?

rajd


----------



## Erichans (Jun 18, 2022)

You are in the pager less(1), try:

```
q or Q or :q or :Q or ZZ
              Exits less.
```


----------



## RAJD (Jun 19, 2022)

DOH!
Mischief managed.

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2022)

RAJD said:


> Just ran "freebsd-update fetch" to migrate to 13.1.


This doesn't do a version upgrade, it simply fetches the latest patches for your version.


----------



## rafael_grether (Jun 20, 2022)

"freebsd-update fetch" only fetch the latest patch, but don't install anything.

"freebsd-update install" will install the patch you fetched before.

"freebsd-update fetch install" will fetch and install the latest patch.

Note that all three commands above WILL NOT upgrade your system to 13.1R.

Please read the doc to upgrade your system: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/installation/#upgrade


----------

